# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] EICO DIP METER

## kentar

EICO DIP METER 710-A αγορασμένο στα τέλη του 80 απο  την ΑΤΕ 45.000 δραχμές, μεταχειρισμένο αλλά σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση με  όλα του τα πηνία και 2 ακουστικά τιμή 80€.


GDO_EICO710_a_2.jpg

----------

